# Cherry Shrimp with Angels



## genesis (5 Apr 2008)

Could I risk it?


----------



## TDI-line (6 Apr 2008)

My one altum snacks on any available shrimp, but it does keep my breeding shrimp population in check.  :?


----------



## genesis (28 May 2008)

How about Amanos?


----------



## TDI-line (28 May 2008)

He never bother Amanos, as mine are all largish. 

I have removed the angel now, as i have added crystal red shrimp to the tank.


----------



## beeky (28 May 2008)

I've got 2 large(ish) angels with amanos and they've never paid them any attention.

I've always found with angels that they're more likely to look on additions as food if you add them to the tank with the angels, rather than add the angels to the tank


----------

